# Lake Macquarie Saturday and Sunday



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Well all the reports are saying that the lake is positively bursting at the edges from a fish perspective. The Kingies are apparantly out in decent numbers as are the jewfish according to a report I received yesterday. There are also plentiful whiting, bream and flatties according to the same report.

I plan to hit the lake this weekend to try and get amongst it. My initial priority is going to be drifting for squid over the weed beds at Murrays Beach. Not only do I want to eat them but I also want to practise catching the little buggers. I then plan to head around some of the points between murrays and swansea and maybe even make it as far as the drop off to see if I can't entice a kingy on the squid I will have hopefully enticed out of the weed beds. I also plan to play with a couple of new poppers that I have bought.

My plans are a little up in the air as to timing as I have family members to consider (and only 1 car) but I expect to get out twice over the weekend. Let's hope that the wind is not too aggressive...that can really screw a day on the lake.

Any company welcome 

JT


----------

